# Reload RTA and replacement bubble glass



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/8/20)

Hi,

Looking for a silver reload RTA and a replacement bubble glass. 

Who has stock ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/9/20)

bump


----------



## The eCigStore (27/9/20)

Hi, The Ecigstore has stock of the Black Reload RTA, visit https://www.theecigstore.co.za/store/product/285


----------

